# 25.00 on craigslist



## walter branche (Jun 23, 2015)

bought by me


----------



## sm2501 (Jun 23, 2015)

what a bargain!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2015)

No kidding. Someone better jump quick.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 23, 2015)

Where is this 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2015)

I believe Walter has already purchased this bike


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 23, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> No kidding. Someone better jump quick.




Sorry. I didn't notice you bought it. Great buy though, Congrads.


----------



## Melissamp99 (Jun 23, 2015)

No kidding! Great grab! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh heck yea!  A good deal for sure.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 24, 2015)

oct -1st 1964 , has 2 license plates , 1 metal from 69 /70 from winnona minn , and 1 stick on . placed on the rear of the fender , . bike is like a new bike ,k427370


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice score, Congrats!!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 24, 2015)

If it was a twin straightbar,i would double your money,AND pay shipping.

nice score either way.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 24, 2015)

double my money means nothing to me , i never offered it for sale , and would not offer it for sale here on the interweb , and yes you would pay packing and shipping , that would be 150.00 , thanks for your generous non offer .  wpb


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 24, 2015)

walter branche said:


> double my money means nothing to me , i never offered it for sale , and would not offer it for sale here on the interweb , and yes you would pay packing and shipping , that would be 150.00 , thanks for your generous non offer .  Wpb




it was a joke.jeez,a bit touchy?


----------



## walter branche (Jun 25, 2015)

I got a good chuckle out of it , and hope everyone else did , .thanks for your effort , . i did not realize this CABE was a comic book , or for laughs !!???,,I thought it was for some serious discussion and sharing about the many examples of bicycles, parts -adventures... , maybe they need a joke department , . walter branche , gatherer , seeker of goods ,.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Black doesn't fade!  Keep it nice and it will outlast you.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 25, 2015)

thank you , this bike is very nice , , it has some other paint i will try to remove without destroying any off the original , this bike will be like a brand new bike , i am not a big fan of bikes made from this era ,  i do want to do the right thing , thanks ,  pb


----------



## COB (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice bike Walter!


----------

